# Edible prairie oysters



## Matt Rightmire (Mar 25, 2015)

Cabaret calls for Prairie Oysters to be made onstage and consumed by the performers. A Prairie Oyster is a raw egg mixed with Worcestershire sauce. I would not wish the authentic recipe on anyone trying to perform onstage. Does anyone have a tried solution for this? It really just needs to hold up to the two visual characteristics: a slimy, goopy egg yolk, and the thin, dark liquid mixed into it...but easily and safely drinkable by actors.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyway they can !is near real thing and then by slight of hand consume something else? Hole in the table?


----------



## Matt Rightmire (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion Bill! (And thanks again for presenting at USITT...had a great time.) We're looking at a combination of dyed corn syrup with thinned chocolate sauce. Unfortunately, there is nowhere to hide/switch/ditch a substitute.


----------



## DuckJordan (Mar 26, 2015)

at least its not mountain oysters


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Mar 26, 2015)

We just used the real thing when I did Cabaret a few years back. Apparently it's more palatable if you mix the two ingredients together (not strictly correct - you're not supposed to break the egg yolk apparently - but it doesn't matter in the context) and slug it back as a shot. Also, on the subject of tricky Cabaret props, we found that dextrose was the best solution for Sally to snort (obviously cocaine was not an option!).


----------



## rsmentele (Mar 26, 2015)

We did Cabaret as a rep show for 60+ performances and Sally slugged a real egg every time. Instead of Worcestershire, use vanilla, makes it taste almost like a cookie.... This is coming from the actress, not me...


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm afraid that a lot of people today would not eat a raw egg. Don't bother that it's harmless or in the 1 in a million category - that logic and science too often is not accepted. Besides - in California - I'm sure it they have a warning sticker on them.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 26, 2015)

You can buy raw eggs that are pasteurized in just about any grocery store around here. So there's no danger, only the ick factor. 

It's been a while since I did Cabaret. I think the director changed the line and had her drink something else.


----------



## JohnD (Mar 26, 2015)

Never tried this but perhaps lemon Jello dished up with a smallish ice cream scoop and some thinned down corn syrup, if you have to start with a whole egg, try the plastic two part easter eggs.


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 27, 2015)

If you slowly boiled Mountain Dew, would you be able to get it to be a yellow syrup? You would have to go very slowly to keep the color and sugary taste, but it might work. Couple that with JohnD's suggestion of the plastic two part egg and you might be good to go. 

One important factor here. How big is your stage and how far away from the audience will the actress be? In my theater I would just block this upstage and put plain old yellow soda in the plastic egg. From 40' it is hard to tell the difference.


----------



## robartsd (Mar 27, 2015)

JohnD said:


> Never tried this but perhaps lemon Jello dished up with a smallish ice cream scoop and some thinned down corn syrup, if you have to start with a whole egg, try the plastic two part easter eggs.


A small amount of cream in the Jello could make it slightly more opaque.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 27, 2015)

Ummmm - Jello and sour cream - sounds like holdiays at my moms - long ago.


----------



## JohnD (Mar 27, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Ummmm - Jello and sour cream - sounds like holdiays at my moms - long ago.


Useless tidbit: In Great Britain they are called congealed salads, doesn't that make them sound yummy.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 27, 2015)

JohnD said:


> Useless tidbit: In Great Britain they are called congealed salads, doesn't that make them sound yummy.


Makes them sound like my arteries...


----------



## balderson04 (Mar 28, 2015)

Used the real thing in Cabaret many years ago -- doesn't Sally have to make them onstage, including breaking the eggs?

One night, while stirring, she also broke the glass and handed it to me (playing Cliff), broken glass and all, with a small smile. Cheers!


----------



## Matt Rightmire (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone! My fearless actors have offered to try the real thing. I'll try the vanilla to sweeten the deal.
If we end up using something else, I will post the results here.
Thanks again!


----------

